# Erläuterung analog & digital



## phpMars (12. Januar 2006)

Kann mir jemand analog und digital erleutern ? So das verständlich ist, wo der genaue unterschied ist?

Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

*Re: Erleuterung analog & digital*

Hi.

Hier kannst du das ganz genau lesen:

# Analog 
# Digital 

Ein bissel suchen hätt schon geholfen ...  :suspekt:    


MfG Alexander12


----------



## phpMars (12. Januar 2006)

Digital: Die Darstellung von Werten in Form von Ziffern oder Zahlen 

Analog hab ich noch nix passendes gefunden.....


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Wobei Digital Zukunft ist, auch beim Fernsehn etc.
Das so am Rande.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## rsspider (12. Januar 2006)

Tja kommt drauf an was digital und was anlog sein soll. Eingabe, Ausgabe, Uebertragung oder Verarbeitung?


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.



> Tja kommt drauf an was digital und was anlog sein soll. Eingabe, Ausgabe, Uebertragung oder Verarbeitung?


HDTV wäre ja Mal ein Beispiel für digitales Fernsehn.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## phpMars (12. Januar 2006)

Die 2 Begriffe einfach erläutern im zusammenhang mit technik

edit: 

z.b. an einem thermometer.

1x Normales Thermometer mit Quecksilber
1x Digitales Thermometer mit Fühler + LC Display


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ah, so meintest das.
Deswegen hab Ich ja gleich alle Suchergebnisse gepostet.

Gib Mal bei Google folgendes ein:

+Unterschiede +Digital +Analog


MfG Alexander12


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2006)

Hm, 

Analoges Thermometer:
Eine Flüssigkeit ändert aufgrund  der Temperatur seine Dichte und steigt/sinkt in einem
dünnen Röhrchen.

Digitales Thermometer:
Ein temperatur abhängiger Widerstand wird von einem A/D Wandler ausgelesen und die
jew. Zahl auf dem Display gezeigt.

- Wobei hier gesagt werden muß, dass nicht der Fühler digital ist, sondern die Auslese-Einheit.

Leichter ist es am PS2-Gamepad zu erklären  :
Das Steuerkreuz links ist digital, es gibt nur Rechts/Links etc..
Der Knüppel ist (analog), er kann auch "ein bisschen links" darstellen.

 mfg chmee

p.s.: Denkbar ist auch folgendes Gedanken-Spiel:
"Möchtest Du Suppe ?" - Klare Antworten: Ja oder Nein - Digital
"Wieviel Suppe möchtest Du ?" - Klare Antworten: Viel / Ein Wenig etc.. - Analog

Weitere Analog-Digital-Vergleiche:
Platte - CD
Kassette - Minidisk
VHS - DV
Impulswahlverfahren - Tonwahlverfahren
Cinch(Stereoanlage) - SPDIF

Und jetzt ab zu wikipedia und "analog" und "digital" lesen !


----------



## rsspider (12. Januar 2006)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> 
> HDTV wäre ja Mal ein Beispiel für digitales Fernsehn.
> ...


 
waere ein Beispiel, Digitales Fernsehen gibt es aber schon laenger.
Die digitale Aufbereitung und Verschluesselung macht es aber nun moeglich High Definition TV zu uebertragen. Hierbei werden halt nur mehr Daten in ein Sendepaket gepackt, Kompressionsfrage!


----------



## Grimreaper (13. Januar 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm,
> Leichter ist es am PS2-Gamepad zu erklären  :
> Das Steuerkreuz links ist digital, es gibt nur Rechts/Links etc..
> Der Knüppel ist (analog), er kann auch "ein bisschen links" darstellen.



War glaub ich das beste Beispiel bisher. Um noch ne allgemeine, kurze Definition zu geben:
Analog bedeutet kontinuierliche Werte (theoretisch also jede beliebige Zahl in einem Wertebereich) und digital diskrete Werte (nur ganz bestimmte, vorher festgelegte Zahlen - s. das Beispiel mit dem Gamepad).


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2006)

Hai,

*hier * noch ein Beispielbild der Uni Osnabrück im Bezug auf Musik.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Alexander12 (13. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Hehe, ob er das wirklich so genau haben will?    :suspekt:   


MfG Alexander12


----------

